# Vote for APR Motorsport!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

This weekend Grand-Am is running a contest for all teams competing in the Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge we want your vote! Grand-Am is asking fans to vote for their favorite hero cards and here are the ones we've created. If you would like to vote for our hero cards please *TEXT GS01 and/or ST181 to 20123*. You may vote as many times as you would like. Standard text messaging fees apply (just the same as texting a friend). 
*TEXT GS01 to 20123*








*TEXT ST181 to 20123*

















*You have from now till the end of the race on Saturday, March 6th so please vote as many times as you can! Thank you!*


----------

